# Jar Info The Liquid



## diajoy33 (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought a half gallon clear jar at a flea market over the weekend and it states on the bottom The Liquid carbonic compnay in a circle around a diamond with the words the liquid again in the middle. Anu information on the jar would be great.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2006)

They were a soda fountain company and made it all. After the end of that era I think they specialized in the gas production. Yours is probably a fruit jar but without a picture and more info I cant tell. A lot of different jars are listed in Red Book 8 from 1-5-10 dollars
http://www.drugstoremuseum.com/sections/level_info2.php?level_id=13&level=2


----------



## diajoy33 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It is a fruit jar that is the same shape as a ball half gallon. It is clear with a bale  and lid.


----------

